# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  Smiley d'Or 2008 : les rsultats

## Maxoo

Voila, une anne de plus pour les *Smileys d'Or*. 
Et pour l'anne 2008, mme si certains ont rals car c'tait soit disant trop dur, mme si la crise  fait que nous n'avons pas eu un record de participation, nous avons eu des rponses de qualit et une finale pleine de suspence !!
Merci d'avoir particip et bravo  tous !!

Et en exclusivit, votre premier cadeau de Nol : *les rsultats du concours 2008 !!*


 *Smiley d'or : Rakken avec 67 pts*

 *Smiley d'argent : Drizzt [Drone38] avec 66 pts*

 *Smiley de bronze : SoBaKa avec 64 pts*

*4.* *Alvaten* (61 pts)

*5.* *muad'dib* (59 pts)

*6.* *gmotw* (56 pts)

*7.* *Barsy* (55 pts)

*8.* *Lou Pitchoun* et *beekeep* ex quo (51 pts)

*10.* *lper* (46 pts)

 *Smiley de plomb : witch avec 36 pts*




*Et pour finir, nous avons dcid cette anne, d'offrir une mention spciale :*
 *Smiley d'audace : Auteur pour avoir tent quelque chose de nouveau !!*


Bebel & Maxoo.

----------


## Maxoo

*1. Rakken* 




> X{*~
> Le squelette d'un poisson-chat (Mang par un rat qui veut conquerir le monde et son terrible acolyte).


Maxoo : 1 Barsy l'a dj dit ... Mais j'ai bien not l'histoire du rat  ::): 
Bebel : 2 si les rats s'attaquent aux (poissons) chats, on est pas sorti.  




> <<>~#
> Un des rats qui vient de manger le poisson-chat sus-mentionn, vu de haut, qui vient de sortir d'une bouche d'gout.


Maxoo : 5 Brr ... a fait peur tous ces rats qui sortent la nuit tombe.
Bebel : 4 Ils vont finir par envahir le monde ces petites betes.  




> OO[>
> Un sabre laser teint, parce que les rats ne sont pas des jedis.


Maxoo : 4 Ah bah quand mme quelqu'un qui trouve que a ressemble  sabre laser ... je suis pas fou !!
Bebel : 4 Je l'attendais aussi le coup du sabre.  




> [/)
> Un bouton poussoir rouge pour indiquer qu'il y a un grave problme et prvenir le monde que deux rongeurs blancs vont une fois de plus tenter d'envahir le monde.


Maxoo : 2 Le bouton est difficiellement atteignable avec toutes ces vitres  casser avant !!
Bebel : 4 Il serait peut etre temps de l'utiliser, ils vont finir par y arriver.  




> OX
> Une chenille faon nibble, qui n'a pas encore pu manger sa premiere pomme (la tte tant videment le X), parce qu'elle est poursuivit par deux rats machiaveliques.


Maxoo : 2 C'est pas plutt une crotte de chenille ? Et depuis quand les rats mangent des chenilles, tout le monde sait qu'il ne mange que de l'humain !!
Bebel : 3 Ces 2 petits monstres veulent ils l'utiliser comme monture pour partir  la conqute du monde ? 




> <!/s-
> Un piege pour tenter de conquerir le monde. Quand on tire sur le -, le s se tend, mais le / le ramene d'un coup sec. Alors le ! s'active en dclenchant l'alarme nomm deux smiley plus haut. Le < sert videment de fixation au mur, sinon tout le smiley viendrait quand on tire sur le -.
> Certe, ca ne conquiert pas le monde, mais on ne russit pas toujours ce qu'on entreprend non plus.


Maxoo : 4 Ce qui marche aussi : On enlve le loquet (-) le ressort (s) se tend jusqu' devennir "S", relve le batant (/) jusqu' "|" qui vient briser la glace (!) pour commuter l'interrupteur (<). Mais les rats veulent faire savoir au monde qu'il sont en train de le conqurir ? 
Bebel : 4 Avec des pieges aussi evolus, le coyote aurait finit par attrap bip bip.  




> =*'(
> Un punk trs malheureux car un diabolique tre  quatre pattes lui a cach un oeil.


Maxoo : 3 Roh, mais il est de profil !! On ne dessine qu'un oeil de profil !!
Bebel : 2 Un punk malheureux ca existe pas voyons.  




> )"$(
> Le haut d'un sac rempli de dollard (mais en vrai, il y a deux cratures blanches et sauvages dedans, on peut le savoir grace aux '', signe vident que le sac a t tir par un rat, cf smiley suivant).
> _)"$(
> (____) <--- Pour bien comprendre, j'ai dessin le bas.


Maxoo : 3 Mme si tu as plagi SoBaKa, sans ton explication je n'aurai pas compris le sien, donc ton bonus annule ton malus, bravo !!
Bebel : 2 Ils me semblent que ces 2 petites betes, visent plus haut, non ? 




> w^''
> Le cours de la bourse suite  la crise dclench par deux rattus norvegicus qui se sont infiltrs dans une banque par un moyen frauduleux mais ingnieux cette fois. (Les '' tants bien videment des marques de dents de rats, parce que pour ramener un graphique, quand on marche  quatre pattes, on se dbrouille comme on peut, cf smiley prcdent)


Maxoo : 4 Ah, dire qu'on est crise  cause de petits rats !!
Bebel : 4 Mais ou vont il s'arreter. Encore une fois ils ont faillit reussir. Le pire, ils vont recommencer ce soir.  




> <%~
> Minus, qui est en retard de 8 smiley et qui cherche Cortex. (Ops, dmasqu !)


Maxoo : 4 Il a tout  fait ces yeux l !!
Bebel : 4 Il a eu les yeux plus gros que le ventre, il s'est attaqu  un deuxieme poisson, non ? 

*Total : 67 pts*
Maxoo : 32 
Maxoo : +1 de bonus pour une histoire suivie.
Bebel : 33
Bebel : +1 Une bonne histoire, mais il faut se mfier cela pourrait donner des ides a cortex.

----------


## Maxoo

*2. Drizzt [Drone38]* 




> X{*~
> Un serpent qui fait un bisou  un engin de chantier, c'est trop mignon.


Maxoo : 3 Ouh la menteuse, elle est amoureuse ^^
Bebel : 4 L'union entre la technologie et la nature, ca faire rever.  




> <<>~#
> Un saucisson pendu  une corde accroch  une poutre. Saucisson ardchois bien entendu.


Maxoo : 4 Hmm ... a donne faim. T'en aurais pas en dgustation ?
Bebel : 4 A lala, et pour finir, un bon petit camembert normand en dessert.  




> OO[>
> 2 Mexicains vs 1 CRS planqu derrire son bouclier. Vu du dessus.


Maxoo : 3 Wha ... il est profil le casque du CRS
Bebel : 3 La lutte des casques.  




> [/)
> Un petit enfant entrain de gagner son argent de poche en tondant la plouse pour son papa. Vu du dessus.


Maxoo : 3 On dirait qu'il se fait tirer par la tondeuse, elle va trop vite !!
Bebel : 2 Il est pas un peu jeune, a les parents aucune honte.  





> OX
> Le cycle de vie d'une toile : naissance, vie et kaboooommm


Maxoo : 4 Trop mignon, en plus tu dis qu'un petit enfant est une toile ... j'en ai la larme  l'oeil  ::): 
Bebel : 4 Oh la belle bleue 




> <!/s-
> ALors /s parcourt les sous repertoires. Avec le - je reste au premier sous-niveau. Je prend le complmentaire avec ! et je redirige le tout vers ma commande avec <. Easy !


Maxoo : 3 C'est une balise HTML5 !! Tu t'es tromp de langage  ::): 
Bebel : 4 Pourquoi ne pas tout parcourir, de suite ce n'est pas plus simple ? 





> =*'(
> Un lapin qui pleure. C'est le lapin de l'an pass mais on lui a vol sa carotte alors il est triste.


Maxoo : 3 Tu es sr qu'il pleure ? il fait pas semblant ?
Bebel : 4 Ce n'est pas plus mal pour lui, vu qu'il n'a plus de dent.  




> )"$(
> Un X-wing vu de derrire. Un des moteur viens de lacher, ca sent le sapin.


Maxoo : 4 Luke ... utilise la Force sinon tu ne saura jamais qui est ton vrai pre !!
Bebel : 4 Luke, reviens je suis ton pere, c'est la vrit je te jures.  




> w^''
> Un pistolet


Maxoo : 3 Mais euh !! Un pistolaser stp !!
Bebel : 1 Sans gachette, c'est pas trop utile un pistolet. 




> <%~
> Avec mon casque profil, je suis sur d'tre le premier  penetrer la membrane. A moi la fusion des patrimoines gntiques !


Maxoo : 4 Vu ta tte, tu sera pas le premier de la classe par contre !!
Bebel : 4 Si jeunes et deja des lunettes, fait gaffe  ne pas louper le coche.  

*Total : 66 pts*
Maxoo : 34 
Maxoo : -1 de malus, faut pas critiquer nos doigts magiques !!
Bebel : 34 
Bebel : -1, Maurice tu pousses le bouchon un peu trop loin.

----------


## Maxoo

*3. SoBaKa* 




> X{*~
> Wouaah, tu sens l'odeur qu'il y a quand je fais mon petit rot du matin?


Maxoo : 4 Baaah !! Je la sens d'ici.
Bebel : 4 C'est fini l'age du rototo  ::): 




> <<>~#
> Une souris verte, qui courrait dans l'herbe... je l'attrape par la queue...


Maxoo : 3 C'est bien une souris, mais je ne vois ni l'herbe ni la main qui l'attrape.
Bebel : 4 Tu devrais te faire soigner, elle est pas normale ta main 




> OO[>
> Je suis un gangster, mon chapeau de travers et je me la pte avec mes lunettes de soleils.


Maxoo : 2 Mais non, c'est un gangsta qui se balade avec sa chaine stro.
Bebel : 1 Encore un qui se la joue bling bling, c'est la mode en ce moment.  




> [/)
> Tu le sens mon fouet la??? et... Tchaaak!


Maxoo : 1 Bah en fait, j'ai beau le sentir (il pue) je ne le vois pas ...
Bebel : 2 C'etait tordu a, comme le fouet, non ? 





> OX
> Regarder dans un trou de serrure c'est prendre le risque de se faire avoir par derrire...


Maxoo : 3 Et... Tchaaak! Non ?
Bebel : 4 Apres le coup de la savonnette, le coup de serrure, un grand classique.  




> <!/s-
> Euh... je crois que j'ai trop bu, j'en tombe  la renverse.


Maxoo : 4 Exact, on voit bien l'homme qui se redresse, commence  tomber, se replie et s'tale comme une galette !!
Bebel : 4 Boire ou conduire, il faut choisir, lui a choisi la boisson. 




> =*'(
> Ton tton remonte quand je passe ma langue dessus


Maxoo : 4 Tellement vrai !!
Bebel : 5 Apres la serrure, l'alcool voici le tton, tu as de la suite dans les ides.  




> )"$(
> Attention... J'ai plein de dollars dans mon sac... ah bah merde ca vaut plus rien...


Maxoo : 3 Bonne ide, mais tu sais que les dollars, c'est pas vraiment des $ qui se baladent !!
Bebel : 2 Tu peux toujours t'en servir pour faire un bon feu.  




> w^''
> Oh la pauvre grenouille  moiti crase... Achevons la!!!


Maxoo : 3 Oh oui crasons l !! Hmm ... pardon.
Bebel : 3 Il faut pas faire les choses a moiti, massacrons ce qu'il en reste  ::):  




> <%~
> je la montre  ces messieurs... ces messieurs me disent... trempez la dans l'huile... beeeerkkk ^^


Maxoo : 5 Ah, l je vois l'huile !!
Bebel : 3 Elle a pass l'arme a gauche non ?


*Total : 64 pts*
Maxoo : 32 
Bebel : 32

----------


## Maxoo

*4. Alvaten*




> X{*~
> Une relation orale avec un mle prcoce


Maxoo : 3 Pourquoi prcoce ? Hmm ... on dirait du vcu, mais je veux pas savoir dans quel sens ^^
Bebel : 3 Cela ne nous regarde pas. 




> <<>~#
> Le reste d'un hrisson sur la chausse


Maxoo : 3 <<#>~ C'est a le reste d'un hrisson, l il s'est fait ecras la queue  :;): 
Bebel : 2 On aura le droit  la mort de plusieurs betes, cette anne. Attention on pourrait avoir des problmes.  




> OO[>
> Une foreuse  tunel


Maxoo : 3 Ouaip, mme qu'elle avance super vite !!
Bebel : 2 Elle a deux moteurs sous le capeaux, c'est un monstre.  




> [/)
> Le fameux gag du gant de boxe qui sort d'un boite


Maxoo : 4 Mais il est norme ce gant pour cette petite bote !?!
Bebel : 4 Simple mais efficace.  





> OX
> Cette fois ils ont t sadique, il ont mis du fil barbl sur le gant


Maxoo : 4 Je vois mme des lames de rasoirs. Heureusement que ce jeu n'est pas en vente.
Bebel : 5 L'alliance du simple et du sadisme, hum ca va saigner.  




> <!/s-
> Une fauite de prafe conmentaire HTML


Maxoo : 5 Enfin quelqu'un qui comprend mon humour !! Youhou !!
Bebel : 4 C'est pas W3C tout ca 




> =*'(
> Voila ce qui arrive a force de regarder par la srure des toilette des dames


Maxoo : 3 Planquer des webcams c'est plus simple !!
Bebel : 3 Attention tu peux avoir de droles de surprises. 




> )"$(
> Une opration de la poitrine rat, la ruissit tant )OO(


Maxoo : 3 Tu parles d'une oprations rate, beurk ...
Bebel : 4 Avec la baisse du $, le rsultat est  la hauteur de la somme.  




> w^''
> Bougre, w puissance " c'est tordu comme calcul


Maxoo : 1 redite, et pas drle !!
Bebel : 0 rien a rajouter. 




> <%~
> Le rsultat du n1 au microscope


Maxoo : 3 Avec une relation orale, il meurt vite ... trs vite !!
Bebel : 2 Attention ca tache.  

*Total : 61 pts*
Maxoo : 32 
Bebel : 29

----------


## Maxoo

*5. muad'dib*




> X{*~
> Un monsieur avec un parapluie pas content qu'il pleuve


Maxoo : 1 Il pleut  l'horizontal des fois ?
Bebel : 1 Qui le serait ? 




> <<>~#
> Un poisson qui vient de se faire choper par un hameon


Maxoo : 3 Vachement balze l'hameon  :;): 
Bebel : 2 L'affaire est pas encore dans le sac.  




> OO[>
> 2 personnes sur une bicyclette


Maxoo : 4 Pas mal, mais il aurait fallu parler de mexicains ... si si je t'assure.
Bebel : 3 Le tandem il n'y a que ca de vrai.  




> [/)
> Un gros samurai avec son pe assis montant la garde


Maxoo : 4 On dirait qu'il a pris un shuriken dans la tronche  ::aie:: 
Bebel : 5 La taille de l'pe ne fait pas l'habilit du samourai. 





> OX
> Un samurai un peu moins gros avec 2 pes en position de combat


Maxoo : 4 Un peu moins gros ? Juste envelopp alors !!
Bebel : 4 Qui va gagner le gros ou le moins gros ? 




> <!/s-
> Un monsieur avec un chapeau pointu qui cligne de l'oeil


Maxoo : 2 Tu n'as pas parl de sa bave ni de son double menton
Bebel : 2 Il a pas l'air super heureux ton brave gars.  





> =*'(
> Un monsieur qui pleure avec son gros nez qui coule


Maxoo : 3 C'est dgueu !!
Bebel : 2 Cette anne, il y a beaucoup de pleureur.  




> )"$(
> Ca c'est soit un Big mac soit un Long chicken


Maxoo : 4 Miam ... Faut arrter de me donner faim !!
Bebel : 3 Pour moi, Ca sera un big mac, la viande y a que ca de vrai. 




> w^''
> Un jeune homme avec une coiffure style banane Didier Lembrouille qui sifflote allgrement


Maxoo : 3 Un peu trop proche de gmotw ...
Bebel : 2 Les coupes louches sont  la fete cette anne.  




> <%~
> Un monsieur souffrant d'un strabysme divergeant (voire convergeant)


Maxoo : 3 Pauvre de lui, mais que dire de sa coupe de cheveux ?
Bebel : 4 Le pauvre, il n'a pas t aid par la nature celui la ? c'est le rsultat de la course de tout  l'heure ? 

*Total : 59 pts*
Maxoo : 31 
Bebel : 28

----------


## Maxoo

*6. gmotw*




> X{*~
> Oh non! On a tu ce type avec un bouc et avec une rose dans la bouche.


Maxoo : 2 Il a une moustache avec une barbichette et il sifflote tranquillement !!
Bebel : 3 Il l'a prend a l'envers sa rose, le pauvre ca doit pas etre terrible.  




> <<>~#
> Un cyclope adolescent, avec des grosses lunettes et un appareil dentaire.


Maxoo : 4 Il ressemble trangement  un coneheads !!
Bebel : 3 Le pauvre, il est pas aid par la nature.  




> OO[>
> J'ai pas peur! J'ai mes boucliers, regardez comme il sont pointus!


Maxoo : 3 gmotw tant une fille je me demande s'il n'y a pas un sous-entendu l dessous ... hum voyons le fichier joint qu'elle m'a fournie intitul douche.jpg
Bebel : 3 pourquoi j'ai rien eu moi, ;( mais il vaut mieux pas se rapprocher trop.  ::):  




> [/)
> C'est la premire fois que je vois un sumo cul-de-jatte...


Maxoo : 2 Il est pas cul-de-jatte, il a de trs petits pieds.
Bebel : 1 Il a un gros ventre, c'est pas de sa faute, si on voit pas tout.  





> OX
> La reine de pique! Gardes, arrtez-la!


Maxoo : 2 Mais non c'est la reine de coeur dans Alice !!
Bebel : 3 Il ne peut en rester qu'une seule et ca sera pas celle de pique. 




> <!/s-
> Ce monsieur ressemblant  Domenech avec un entonnoir sur la tte a l'air fou, il faudrait l'enfermer.


Maxoo : 3 Il  bien l'air fou, mais il ne ressemble pas  Domenech !!
Bebel : 5 On voit tout de suite la ressemblance.  





> =*'(
> Si on regarde assez longtemps, on peut y voir un loup sous acide. Graou! Graou! (<=cri du loup)


Maxoo : 2 Pourquoi sous acide ? Et puis  ::mouarf::  pour le "Graou" !!
Bebel : 4 Tu es sur que lui a pas vol son dernier cachet ?




> )"$(
> Oh, le mignon petit poisson.


Maxoo : 2 Vu d'o ? Ca doit faire longtemps que tu n'as pas vu de poissons  :;): 
Bebel : 1 J'ai bien raison de ne pas aimer le poisson quand on voit leur tete.  




> w^''
> Wahouuuh! Ce type avec une clope au bec a une sacr coupe de cheveu...


Maxoo : 4 C'est un genre.
Bebel : 4 Fumer tue, le ridicule ne tue pas, lui n'a rien  craindre  ::):  




> <%~
> Oh! C'est trs lgant une fleur sur un chapeau. Par contre, il n'aurait pas d en prendre un aussi grand, le pauvre a du mal  voir.


Maxoo : 3 lgant une fleur sur un chapeau ? Pas trop non  :;): 
Bebel : 2 Ca serait plus lgant, si la fleur n'tait pas fane. 

*Total : 56 pts*
Maxoo : 27 
Bebel : 29

----------


## Maxoo

*7. Barsy*




> X{*~
> Un poisson


Maxoo : 2 Il a une sale tte ton poisson  :;): 
Bebel : 1 Dfinitivement, je suis bien content de pas aimer le poisson.  




> <<>~#
> Une sourie prise dans un pige


Maxoo : 4 Oui, pauvre petite bte. (Au fait : c'est souris, fait pas style j'ai pas vu la rponse de SoBaKa)
Bebel : 3 Oh la vilaine tapette. Monsieur n'est pas une tapette, mossieu est commissaire de police  




> OO[>
> Une paire de jumelle


Maxoo : 2 Elle sont o les soeurs Olsen ?
Bebel : 2 Ca sert a quoi le truc sur le cot ? 




> [/)
> la mort avec une faux


Maxoo : 3 Il est en train de courir et avec un peu chance, il va tomber et se la planter !!
Bebel : 4 Elle nous aura tous.  




> OX
> Un oeil au beurre noir


Maxoo : 2 Certes, mais tu fais quoi de ce gros X, ou alors tu as les yeux l'un au dessus de l'autre ? C'est un cyclope je vous dit !!
Bebel : 3 Il a perdu aussi une oreille dans la bataille ? 




> <!/s-
> une autre souris


Maxoo : 3 Tu oublie de dire que c'est Miss Souris 2008 et qu'elle porte son echarpe !
Bebel : 2 Va t elle aider sa soeur du haut ? 




> =*'(
> avoir la crotte au nez


Maxoo : 2 Un peu trop proche de muad'dib !!
Bebel : 3 beurk, qu'on lui apporte un mouchoir 




> )"$(
> - Mais o est ce que j'ai rang mon argent ?
> - Dans ton cul !!


Maxoo : 4 "Elle est o mon pargne scurise ?" rponse : "DTC"
Bebel : 5 Sert les fesses, ou tu va avoir des sorties d'argent imprevues.  




> w^''
> Un borgne avec un double nez


Maxoo : 2 Je vois pas trop le borgne ...
Bebel : 1 Ni le double nez. 




> <%~
> Une troisime souris


Maxoo : 3 SoBaKa l'a dj dit !! Mais c'est toi qui voit le plus de souris !! Alors Rakken ?
Bebel : 2 Il lui manque un bout, non ? Elles petent pas la forme avec toi les pauvres.  

*Total : 55 pts*
Maxoo : 29 
Bebel : 26

----------


## Maxoo

*8. Lou Pitchoun*




> X{*~
> Ferme la bouche, tu vas gober la mouche


Maxoo : 5 Ah ces ados, toujours la bouche ouverte quand passe les mini-jupes.
Bebel : 4 Dormir la bouche ouverte en cours ca peut etre dangereux. 




> <<>~#
> Prends pas  droite, il y a un grillage.


Maxoo : 1 Un point pour avoir plac grillage  :;): 
Bebel : 1 Pour sortir, suivre la fleche. 




> OO[>
> 2 chinois sur un cano (a change des mexicains )


Maxoo : 3 Ils sont plutt dans le space moutain, ou mieux, comme l'a dit muad'dib sur un deux roue.
Bebel : 4 Le 1er rame comme un fou pendant que le 2nd se la coule douce.  




> [/)
> Y a comme un trou dans la bibliothque....


Maxoo : 2 C'est pas un trou, c'est une bombe !!!  ::alerte::  vacuez la bibliothque  ::alerte:: 
Bebel : 1 Encore un coup des rats 




> OX
> Tu t'approches, encore... et bing tu te prends un coup dans l'oeil.


Maxoo : 4 Mme que a fait rudement mal  :;): 
Bebel : 3 C'est un peu tape a l'oeil non  ::):  




> <!/s-
> Un pirate, enfin faut de l'imagination... parce que c'est pas simple cette anne


Maxoo : 3 Je le vois presque moi  :;): 
Maxoo : -1 de malus, faut pas critiquer nos doigts magiques !!
Bebel : 1 Je dois en manquer, car je vois rien. 




> =*'(
> Un corbeau cras ??


Maxoo : 1 L je vois pas par contre !!
Bebel : 3 apres paf le chien, scratch l'oiseau.  




> )"$(
> Voil  quoi ressemble l'pargne des amricains


Maxoo : 4 Tu veux dire qu'ils ont mis leur conomie entre parenthse  ::): 
Bebel : 2 Elle est hors de tout ? 




> w^''
> Ca ce sont les montagnes russes... a moins que ce soit un w exposant quote


Maxoo : 2 Tu m'aurais dit : "Georges  la puissance cot-cot" tu aurais eu un point de bonus =)
Bebel : 1 Il manque un quote a ton quote.  




> <%~
> Aprs avoir gober la mouche, tu essaies le papillon ??


Maxoo : 3 Ou alors il est en train de vomir sa mouche ...
Bebel : 4 Si la mouche t'as pas rveill, peut etre que le papillon le pourra 

*Total : 51 pts*
Maxoo : 27 
Bebel : 24

----------


## Maxoo

*8. beekeep*




> X{*~
> superbe cocktail


Maxoo : 2 Pas mal ton cocktail, mais le verre est vraiment pas pratique  boire !
Bebel : 3 Petit pied, mais quel corps, superbe cocktail 




> <<>~#
> just married !


Maxoo : 4 Pas mal, dommage que la plaque d'immatriculation soit floute !!
Bebel : 4 Qui traines quoi ? la voiture ou les casseroles ? 




> OO[>
> une boule cassis et une boule pistache


Maxoo : 3 Miam !!
Bebel : 4 Avec le temps qu'il fait, elle risque pas de fondre.  




> [/)
> moi vu par le dentiste


Maxoo : 2 C'est pas du joli-joli !!
Bebel : 2 Dis grand mere pourquoi tu as de si grandes dents ? 




> OX
> joli parcours de trial


Maxoo : 3 passer sur une bombe c'est pas un peu dangereux ?
Bebel : 1 Un peu linaire ce parcours non ? 




> <!/s-
> le pre Nol


Maxoo : 1 quand on a ce genre de pre nol dans les grand magasins, vaut mieux dire  ses enfants qu'il n'existe pas !!
Bebel : 1 Je comprends pourquoi le pre nol est une espece en voie de disparition.  




> =*'(
> le cocktail clat par terre .. quel gchis


Maxoo : 2 Tu vois bien qu'un verre comme a c'est pas pratique !!
Bebel : 3 Dommage, il avait bon. Qui casse un verre, paye la tourne.  




> )"$(
> mes platines


Maxoo : 3 Tu les appelles comme a les hum-hum de ta copine ?
Bebel : 2 J'y connais rien, mais y a un truc qui tourne pas rond, non ? 




> w^''
> plan des pistes de ski


Maxoo : 2 Ils ont mme indiqu o il n'y avait plus de neige ...
Bebel : 1 Le debut a l'air jouable, mais la fin semble plus dur.  




> <%~
> miss france torse nu


Maxoo : 4 Moi j'aime le soui du dtail, elle a toujours son charpe bien place !!
Bebel : 4 J'en connais un qui a du s'amuser a mettre l'charpe en place  :;):  

*Total : 51 pts*
Maxoo : 26 
Bebel : 25

----------


## Maxoo

*10. lper*




> X{*~
> papi qui fume un cigare explosif


Maxoo : 2 Rah ... il fallait juste dire cigare et surtout ne pas dire que c'tait un papi !!
Bebel : 4 Papi, un humour dtonnant  ::):  




> <<>~#
> un sper.. qui joue  la marelle


Maxoo : 1 SPER ? Socit Protectrice des Enuques Roumains ? Non je vois toujours pas ...
Bebel : 3 Direction le 7ieme ciel.  




> OO[>
> un couple de mexicains en camping


Maxoo : 2 Les mexicains a se voit, mais le camping ?
Bebel : 3 C'est pas sur qu'ils passent la porte.  




> [/)
> un ninja culbutos ?


Maxoo : 5 Voila le jeu que tout le monde veut pour Nol !! (Existe aussi en version USB)
Bebel : 4 Un bon vieux jeu sans pile ni rien. Ah le bon vieux temps.  





> OX
> un hoax ninja ? (ex: Bruce Lee est mort empoisonn)


Maxoo : 1 Gn ? (ex: Quand quelqu'un n'a pas compris)
Bebel : 0 Bruce lee n'est pas un ninja et en plus il est mme pas mort.  




> <!/s-
> proverbe hongrois : tant va la goulash au bistrot qu la fin elle est pleine(bon cest hongrois, donc difficilement traduisible ^^)...


Maxoo : 2 Elle est o la cruche ? euh pardon ... la goulash ??
Bebel : 3 Ah l'alcool des fois ca peut aider.   ::):  





> =*'(
> au loin un saut en skate apparemment loup


Maxoo : 1 Il est ou le skate ? et le skateur ?
Bebel : 1 de tres tres loin alors 




> )"$(
> D. House utilisant un dfibrilateur dans un ascenceur (saison 3 pisode 74)


Maxoo : 3 Je suis persuad que c'est une maladie auto-immune !!
Maxoo : +1 de bonus parce que j'adore Dr House.
Bebel : 2 Comment il fait avec sa canne ? 




> w^''
> un escargot chou sur le dos (dans Mario au pays de la lune qui chante)


Maxoo : 3 Et qu'est donc que les '' ?
Bebel : 2 Tu aurais pas piqu un des champignons de mario ? 




> <%~
> lhomme de pas paille...a doit tre Benot....


Maxoo : 3 Est-il en train de vomir ?
Bebel : 1 Moi pas pas compris 

*Total : 46 pts*
Maxoo : 24 
Maxoo : -1 de malus, pour avoir diter son post.
Bebel : 23
Bebel : pas de malus pour ma part, car il y a pas eu de post entre temps.

----------


## Maxoo

*11. witch* 




> X{*~
> Pour le x dans les smiley, a a toujours rfr  un homme, donc un homme avec cravate ^^our ceci


Maxoo : 2 J'aurais plutt dit un noeud papillon, mais j'ai mis trop de temps  dchiffrer ta phrase.
Bebel : 3 il manque un bout de cravate, non ? 




> <<>~#
> Bonde de foule qui ne sert  rien ?


Maxoo : 0 Bon cette fois-ci tu n'auras pas de malus, mais j'ai toujours pas compris ce que tu voulais dire.
Bebel : 0 Je suis d'accord, ca sert pas a grand chose.  




> OO[>
> a me rappel un smiley qui tait avec "<" au lieu d'un ">", et il tait une tte qui regarde en bas, puisque c'est l'inverse et en plus les zros je dirais, une tte vide et qui regarde en haut


Maxoo : 0 L, tu vois, c'est a un zro !!
Bebel : 0 + 0 = la tete a toto.  




> [/)
> cette toile un peu gras, et tout le reste, une personne qui travaille sans arrt comme un robot


Maxoo : 2 Tu n'es pas loin avec l'ide du robot !!
Bebel : 1 J'ai du rest perch en haut, car la je te suis pas.  





> OX
> Un bon  rien


Maxoo : 1 J'aurai plutt dit une grosse peluche cyclope !!
Bebel : 1 et un bon 




> <!/s-
> hum une exclamation... un gars en colre, mais qui a peur de ce qui va se passer aprs sa colre?


Maxoo : 1 Heureusement que tu as mis "?", comme a on sait que tu n'tais pas vraiment sr de ta rponse  ::): 
Bebel : 2 on sent le doute dans tes propos.  




> =*'(
> un type qui pleure comme un bb


Maxoo : 3 Enfin une rponse plausible !! Youhou !!
Bebel : 4 Tu as trop d'imagination, un homme ca pleure pas voyons.  




> )"$(
> quelqu'un avec des larmes au yeux


Maxoo : 4 Yep, une grosse larme avec un nez tout rouge  force de se moucher !!
Bebel : 3 on ressent toute la tristesse, dans ce petit bonhomme.  




> w^''
> hum "w" word, un muet?


Maxoo : 1 Hmm... Faut dire que tu as trouv "w"
Bebel : 1 W c M a l'envers et m comme Mouais.  




> <%~
> "%" du calcul, un mathmaticien peut tre ?


Maxoo : 3 Tu le traites de mathmaticien parce qu'il a un chapeau sur la tte ?
Bebel : 4 Les maths ca rends fou, avec ce smiley ca saute aux yeux.  

*Total : 36 pts*
Maxoo : 17 
Pour ma dfense, je suis all voir une dizaine de topics ouvert par witch sur le forum pour vrifier qu'elle s'exprimait correctement. Etant donn que ces sujets taient comprhensibles  l'inverse de ses rponses pour le jeu, il n'y aura pas de rvaluation.
On peut aussi se demander s'elle a bien compris les rgles pour sa premire participation au jeu  ::aie:: 
Bebel : 19

----------


## Maxoo

*12. Auteur* 




> En fait ce concours du smiley d'or n'est qu'un artifice :
> X{*~
> <<>~#
> OO[>
> [/)
> OX
> <!/s-
> =*'(
> )"$(
> ...


Maxoo : Bien trouv, tu as eu du culot de poster cette rponse, mais on ne peut pas te donner de note.

Bebel : Qu'est ce que le culot ? Allez je vais mettre 1 point pour l'encre. (+ 75 si tu arrives a le decoder).

----------


## Auteur

::calin::  Witch  :;): 

Quant  moi je ferai mieux la prochaine fois  ::mrgreen:: 





> Bebel : Qu'est ce que le culot ? Allez je vais mettre 1 point pour l'encre. (+ 75 si tu arrives a le decoder).


chic et par la mme occasion j'aurai le smiley d'or  ::mrgreen:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Aprs une place au pied du podium l'an pass c'est la conscration, une splendide seconde place ! Je suis tout mu

Bravo  Rakken et aux autres candidats et merci aux juges pour le temps pass  tout lire et commenter.

A l'an prochain ! (si j'ai bien compris c'est Rakken et moi qui devont s'en occuper c'est a ?)

(Et l'an prochain les juges seront moins susceptibles ... doigts magiques qu'est ce qu'il faut pas entendre  ::aie::  )

----------


## lper

Flicitations au vainqueur, MERCI aux organisateurs et  l'anne prochaine !  ::king:: 
ouf, j'ai eu chaud, le plomb ne me coulera encore pas cette anne ::aie::

----------


## Bebel

Bravo  tous les participants et flicitations aux vainqueurs. 
Bebel, un juge presque incorruptible.  ::lol::

----------


## Maxoo

> A l'an prochain ! (si j'ai bien compris c'est Rakken et moi qui devont s'en occuper c'est a ?)
> 
> (Et l'an prochain les juges seront moins susceptibles ... doigts magiques qu'est ce qu'il faut pas entendre  )


Oui  vous de le faire l'anne prochaine !!
Et tu verras, t'aimera pas les critiques je suis sr !!!

----------


## Rakken

YESS !!!
 ::yaisse2::   ::yaisse2::   ::yaisse2:: 

(lecture des petites lignes en bas du contrat : Premier prix, organiser le concours l'anne prochaine)

Et mince, j'viens d'me faire avoir.  ::aie:: 

Ceci dit, pour les accusations de plagiats que j'ai eu en commentaire, pour ma dfense, avant de poster je n'avais pas lu les autres rponses ! (Mais bon, vous n'tes pas oblig de me croire, 'toute maniere j'ai dj gagn ;-p)

----------


## Maxoo

> (lecture des petites lignes en bas du contrat : Premier prix, organiser le concours l'anne prochaine)


C'est aussi marrant de le faire que de l'organiser !!

----------


## Rakken

Ah j'ai failli oublier! Le discours niais rituel :

Alors je tiens  remercier mes parents, sans qui cet exploit n'aurait pas t possible. Ainsi que mes trois rates (Reka, Addin et Meian) qui m'ont inspir lors de mes moments de dtresse, et aussi mon patron, qui considre que dvp.com est un site qui sert  travailler (mwarf mwarf), et puis aussi tout ceux qui m'ont aid au cours de cette aventure terrible quand je n'en pouvais plus, ou pour rsister  la tentation d'diter mes posts, et puis Maxoo et Bebel qui sont d'excellents juges avec un sens esthtique hors du commun, et puis la bonne femme qui vend des ptits pains au matin, ca m'a beaucoup aid... 
Sans vous tous, rien de cela n'aurait t possible, alors sincrement merci.
Et puis aussi, je suis pour la paix dans le monde, parce que si tout le monde se tenait par la main, et ben on serai tous dans une grande ronde et ce serait trop bien la vie d'abord.  ::king::

----------


## gmotw

Bravo aux gagnants... (bon, la prochaine fois, prvoir des photos de meilleures qualits  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## Auteur

Rakken : ton discours m'a tout mu  ::pleure::  

C'tait beau  ::piou::

----------


## Maxoo

> Bravo aux gagnants... (bon, la prochaine fois, prvoir des photos de meilleures qualits )


 ::aie::

----------


## beekeep

::ccool::  jolies prestations ! bravo aux gagnants

en fait je crois que j'aurai du au moins regarder les rponses des annes prcdentes avant de me lancer .. j'ai t plutt bref dans les explications  ::aie:: 
(mais moi j'ai rpondu  ::langue::  )

allez a l'anne prochaine, j'essaierai de monter dans la premire moiti du tableau

et je repars avec <%~  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

Dcidment, ch'ui nul  ::aie:: 

2006 : 12me/16 avec 36 pts
2007 : 10me/12 avec 60 pts
2008 : 8me/12 avec 51 pts

Bon encore un 51, ca va  ::aie::

----------


## beekeep

Quand il me prend dans ses bras .. je vois la vie en jaune  ::aie::

----------


## Maxoo

> Dcidment, ch'ui nul 
> 
> 2006 : 12me/16 avec 36 pts
> 2007 : 10me/12 avec 60 pts
> 2008 : 8me/12 avec 51 pts
> 
> Bon encore un 51, ca va


Par contre tu rponds rapidement, peut tre trop rapidement ?

----------


## gmotw

En gagnant deux places chaque anne, tu finiras bien par prendre la premire place.  ::aie::

----------


## Maxoo

> En gagnant deux places chaque anne, tu finiras bien par prendre la premire place.


Faudrait qu'il soit tout seul  concourir alors  ::aie:: 
Non mais je dis pas a pour a ...

 ::dehors::

----------


## Alvaten

Super la 4me place aprs avoire de justesse viter le plomb l'an dernier  ::aie:: 

Flcitation aux orga et aux trio de tte  ::king::

----------


## beegees

on peut les voir o les smyleys ?

beegees

----------


## Rakken

Ben tu as les rsultats avec les smiley sur la premiere page. Les 12 posts suivant le premier il me semble. 
Le but tait de trouver des dfinitions a des smiley imposs. 

D'ailleur en parlant de ca, la prochaine session, elle commence quel mois usuellement ?

----------


## Maxoo

tu commences apres l't gnralement.

----------

